
Chinese students using “inclusion” to oppose Dalai Lama graduation speech - danielam
https://qz.com/908922/chinese-students-at-ucsd-are-evoking-diversity-to-justify-their-opposition-to-the-dalai-lamas-graduation-speech/
======
MrZongle2
Amazing how college campuses, once a bastion of free speech, are now the
breeding grounds for those who demand freedom _from_ speech...at least, speech
with which they don't agree.

~~~
grzm
"Amazing how", "Interesting how", "Amusing how", "Funny how" followed by some
trite, oft-repeated generalized remark are not very productive ways of
starting a constructive conversation. There are plenty of real issues to be
discussed around this protest in particular. The general ideological issue
you're pointing out here has been beaten to death, and not constructively,
with no agreement or resolution or even steps made in that direction. I don't
know if internet forums are a place where such a discussion can usefully be
had. Regardless, comments like this are no way to initiate such a discussion.

Perhaps you think this submission isn't appropriate for HN, which is a
perfectly legitimate position. If so, please flag it and move on.

~~~
MrZongle2
_" Amazing how", "Interesting how", "Amusing how", "Funny how" followed by
some trite, oft-repeated generalized remark are not very productive ways of
starting a constructive conversation._

For politically-charged articles, some times it's the _only_ way to start a
conversation without being downvoted.

And despite your criticism about my "trite" remark, you seem to be
contributing more to shutting down the conversation than promoting it.

------
owebmaster
Dalai Lama is fake news.

~~~
sctb
Please comment civilly and substantively on HN or not at all.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

